# web site



## teej (Dec 5, 2004)

Being of Kenpo blood, I like to get info from amoung our family members which is why I posted this here to you.

I need web site info? I need a web site for my school and I don't know anything about it or what is envolved.

What is a good company to use? What is an inexpensive way to have a web site? What should I look out for? Who do you use? 

Would you e-mail me or post links to your web site so I can see examples?

Your in Kenpo
Teej

(*Moderators** Please do not move this to the "business management" topic.
Topics are veiwed less there with fewer replies and I need various replies so I can make an educated decision. thank you)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htmSome articles I wrote on the subject are available at http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/index.htm. 
[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MartialTalk offers affordable solutions for both design and hosting, and we currently host several names in the arts.  Huk Planas, Tim Hartman, John Sepulveda, Kenny Gonzalez and many more.
[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Info on MT's offerings is at http://www.martialtalk.com/webservices.shtml
[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Articles*
Getting Online (Originally Published August          2003 MartialTalk Magazine)[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] You built it, but will they come? (Originally          Published November 2002  Buffalo Computer and Internet Magazine          / July 2003  MartialTalk Magazine)[/font]​ [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Why do I need a Web          Site? (Originally Published February 2004 MartialTalk Magazine)          
http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorn_apr04.htm
Internet 101 - Domains (Originally Published          March 2004 MartialTalk Magazine) [/font]​


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 5, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> I need a web site for my school and I don't know anything about it or what is envolved.  What is a good company to use? What is an inexpensive way to have a web site? What should I look out for? Who do you use?
> Your in Kenpo Teej


 Call Bob Hubbard.... aka (Kaith Rustaz) he has some awesome deals and is reputable and easy to deal with!

 GD7


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 5, 2004)

*teej,*

*Here are a few things you need to do if you want to have a web site for your school.*

*1-Go to internet and find some martial art school's websites. Look at them so that you have general ideas of what yours will look like. Of course, go to a *popular* web site which generate a lot of traffics.*

*2- When you have an ideas of what yours will look like, you are ready to have a web site. Of course, it can be done in 2 ways.*

*a-You can ask somebody else to do it for you*
*b-You can do it by yourself. I don't know your computer skill well. You can copy another web site and change the title, font, color, text, and you will have your *own*. Somebody can say that you *copy*. The fact of the matter is nothing on the web really belongs to anybody.*

*If you see it and you like it, it's yours. They can hide or try to stop you from *copying* it if your computer skill is like mine, they simply waste their time. We'll get what we want. Period. LOL*

*If you don't want to copy from another, you can get web design tools such MS frontpage or Netobject fusions. They are very easy to use for a beginner because you will use their *wizard* to generate the web site. *Hint* you can have these $$$$ software for free if you sign up your web site at some hosting company. Look up in computer magazine at your grocery or book stores. *

*if your computer skill is GOOD and you want to learn how to program, go with macromedia dreamweaver mx or adobe go live.*

*how about some Flash, PHP, on your site.????*

*as you can see, you can do a lot of things to your web site. *

*Good luck with your web site and don't forget to let us see your web site.*


----------



## Bester (Dec 5, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> You can copy another web site and change the title, font, color, text, and you will have your *own*. Somebody can say that you *copy*. The fact of the matter is nothing on the web really belongs to anybody.
> 
> If you see it and you like it, it's yours. They can hide or try to stop you from *copying* it if your computer skill is like mine, they simply waste their time. We'll get what we want. Period. LOL


 I like this. Stealing is ok. I guess you would not have any problem with me hanging around outside your school and teaching classes for free then right?

 There is this little known thing called "Copyright". It is assigned, automatically to -everything- that you create. Every graphic, every email, every website.

 What does that all mean? It means that if you use something without someone elses permission, you are breaking the law, and it will at some point in time bite you on the ***.

 Teej, Kaith has some good info, and outside of the bit I quoted above, so does Thunderbolt. (The quoted piece is I am sorry to say, pure ****)


 Here are a few quotes from Seven Online Copyright Myths By Judith Kallos 


> "_*I can right clïck, save anything online and use it how I wish.*_"
> 
> This is a perfect example of just because you can doesn't mean you do! Those graphics or files were created by someone out there. They legally attained the copyright upon that file's creation. Without their specific permission to use that file or graphic, you have no right to just take it and use it as you please. Always ask a site owner before you illegally swipe anything off their site.
> 
> ...



 Simply put, do not steal to design your site. Tools such as FrontPage will generate everything for you using predesigned styles/templates that you can freely use, and there are thousands of free add-on templates floating around as well.  Professional web designers can and often will take action when they discover their work has been stolen, ranging from legal action, to publically announcing your transgression to having your ISP/Hosting account shut down.


 Good luck.


 -AB


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 5, 2004)

Bester said:
			
		

> I like this. Stealing is ok. I guess you would not have any problem with me hanging around outside your school and teaching classes for free then right?
> 
> There is this little known thing called "Copyright". It is assigned, automatically to -everything- that you create. Every graphic, every email, every website.
> 
> ...


I am aware of *copyright* thing. It is really *foolish* to consider everything on the web is *copy right*.. If you look at all the web sites, you can see all the designs is pretty much the same such menu, banner, text, blahalahalahahlala. The only different is how you arrange these things on your site. For example, you have your toolbar on the top of your site, and i have my tool bar on my right. You are telling me I steal your design when our codes are very much the same.???

this is really BS.

You can put everything on the web and claim it yours. The best thing you can hope for is NOBODY steals your stuff. If you don't want people to steal your stuffs, why you want them to see yours.??? In another word, you should NOT put it in the first place. Understood.?????

Look at what happens to dvd, music, and software industries.????

you put a *copyright* word on your web site and it doesn't automatically give you *copyright*privillage. Have you ever gone through a process of how to obtain *copyright* for your research.??? I guess not....BUT I hope that you understand what I try to tell you.

it is pure **** BUT it is UNFUTUNATELY the BIG **** which you stand on DAILY .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

> I am aware of *copyright* thing. It is really *foolish* to consider everything on the web is *copy right*. If you look at all the web sites, you can see all the designs is pretty much the same such menu, banner, text, blahalahalahahlala. You get the picture.


 Yes, many of the locations for items are the same, for the same reason every car sold in a particular country is setup the same way. Certain features can not be trademarked or copywriten, however the use of text, graphics, etc. can be and is. 

 For example take the MT logo. You can use it to link back to MT. You can't use it on your own website as your logo, or a background, or a decoration, or place it on your merchandise. If you do, and we find out about it, there will be action taken. 

 There is "Fair Use" and there is "Theft".  They are different.



> you put a *copyright* word on your web site and it doesn't automatically give you *copyright*. I hope you understand this thing.


 Yes, it does. 



> *When does copyright happen?*
> Copyright protection exists from the time the work is created in a fixed, tangible form of expression. The copyright in the work of authorship immediately becomes the property of the author who created the work. Only the author, or those deriving their rights through the author, can rightfully claim copyright. In the case of works made for hire the employer, not the writer, is considered to be the author.
> 
> ...
> ...


 
 You may wish to review the law itself, and recent changes.
http://www.copyright.gov/
http://www.copyright.com/ccc/do/viewPage?pageCode=cr11-n


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> You can't use it on your own website as your logo, or a background, or a decoration, or place it on your merchandise. If you do, and we find out about it, there will be action taken.


if i build myself a web site, why should I put your logo on mine instead of putting mine.??? I don't quite understand it.



> Yes, it does.


I don't know how you can answer *yes* in a very simple and straight forward way.?????

Like you stated in your post, your *copy right* will be effective AFTER sending fees and form to *copy right* office.

If i put a word *copyright* on my research paper, it will not be automatically be PROTECTED if i don't send my fees and form, will it.?

thanks for the link


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> For example, you have your toolbar on the top of your site, and i have my tool bar on my right. You are telling me I steal your design when our codes are very much the same.???
> 
> this is really BS.


 Certain design features are similar due to standardization.  See "Web Pages the Suck" for more info on that.  It's not BS.  It's common sense.  As to the code, it depends.  The idea of code as expresion is currently being debated.  I'll say this much, if it's identical to mine (right down to the buried copyright and author tags_ there will be a problem.



> You can put everything on the web and claim it yours. The best thing you can hope for is NOBODY steals your stuff. If you don't want people to steal your stuffs, why you want them to see yours.??? In another word, you should NOT put it in the first place. Understood.?????


 You can try every little software trick to stop the theft.  In most cases, all it does is cause your regular, honest visitors problems.  Pulling text and graphics is easy, despite all the special codes, slicing, etc.  The point here isn't that you can do it, (hell I can stab you, take your wallet or just pee on your sofa) but that it's not legal and you shouldn't do it.



> Look at what happens to dvd, music, and software industries.????


 You mean the major crackdowns currently going on?



> it is pure sh_t BUT it is UNFUTUNATELY the BIG sh_t which you stand on DAILY .


 This is a circumvention of our profanity filter.  I also suggest you reread our forum policys.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> if i build myself a web site, why should I put your logo on mine instead of putting mine.??? I don't quite understand it.


 Because that was an example.  You can take the design for MT, take out the MT logo and a few buttons, and put in your logo.  It's not that hard.  That still doesn't make it legal.  I'm using MT as the example here. It can be any site.

 Now, there is a sidebar here, on the correct use of our logo, and how to drive traffic back and forth, but that is another discussion.



> I don't know how you can answer *yes* in a very simple and straight forward way.?????


 Because, It -IS- that simple.  Read the laws.



> Like you stated in your post, your *copy right* will be effective AFTER sending fees and form to *copy right* office.


  The way in which copyright protection is secured is frequently misunderstood. Copyright is secured automatically when the work is created, and a work is created when it is fixed in a tangible form, such as the first time it is written or recorded. Neither publication, registration or other action in the Copyright Office is required to secure copyright, although registration is recommended.



> If i put a word *copyright* on my research paper, it will not be automatically be PROTECTED if i don't send my fees and form, will it.?


 It is protected automatically, with or without the word or symbol.  Adding the wording adds protection, as does registering it.  Trademark law is similar.



> thanks for the link


 No problem.  This is what I do for a living.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The idea of code as expresion is currently being debated. I'll say this much, if it's identical to mine (right down to the buried copyright and author tags_ there will be a problem.


how can it be a problem if you and I get a *drop down menu* code from the same source for an example.??? There are a lot of free codes out there and all you have to do is LOOK.

I can assure you that you will never be able to see or EDIT my CODE. Therefore, you won't know if i copied yours. 

I don't copy other's stuffs because I have the ability to do it myself. The better way 



> You mean the major crackdowns currently going on?


I don't know what major crackdowns you are talking about. I simply mentioned about all the FREE DOWNLOAD stuffs on the internet. *Privacy* will always a hot topic to be debated for many years to come. Even though there is a major crackdown, it won't stop or slow down anything.



> This is a circumvention of our profanity filter. I also suggest you reread our forum policys.


why do i have a problem using sh_t when people use sh_t.????

perhaps, your policy is bias.????


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 5, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Because, It -IS- that simple. Read the laws.
> 
> 
> The way in which copyright protection is secured is frequently misunderstood. Copyright is secured automatically when the work is created, and a work is created when it is fixed in a tangible form, such as the first time it is written or recorded. Neither publication, registration or other action in the Copyright Office is required to secure copyright, although registration is recommended.
> ...


laws is very COMPLEX. If you can understand the law that *easy*. I absolutely salute you.

your information is indeed interesting. Sometimes, I wonder how a judge determines who copied whom whom when 2 person have a *copyright* word on their design paper WITHOUT having any *record* in copyright office.???

I'm not a lawyer. I can't fully answer the question.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> how can it be a problem if you and I get a *drop down menu* code from the same source for an example.??? There are a lot of free codes out there and all you have to do is LOOK.


 I'm not refering to the free code, I'm refering to the code that is not free.



> I can assure you that you will never be able to see or EDIT my CODE. Therefore, you won't know if i copied yours.


 Uh, right. What are you using, compiled HTML?



> I don't copy other's stuffs because I have the ability to do it myself. The better way


 Fine, but don't advocate others steal.




> I don't know what major crackdowns you are talking about. I simply mentioned about all the FREE DOWNLOAD stuffs on the internet. *Privacy* will always a hot topic to be debated for many years to come. Even though there is a major crackdown, it won't stop or slow down anything.


 Various MPAA, RIAA, etc crackdowns on thousands of P2P file sharers, etc. 



> why do i have a problem using sh_t when people use sh_t.????
> 
> perhaps, your policy is bias.????


 No, the policy is enforced when we find a violation.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> laws is very COMPLEX. If you can understand the law that *easy*. I absolutely salute you.


 I can when it is spelled out in simple terms, as is what I posted.



> your information is indeed interesting. Sometimes, I wonder how a judge determines who copied whom whom when 2 person have a *copyright* word on their design paper WITHOUT having any *record* in copyright office.???


 There are numerous ways.



> I'm not a lawyer. I can't fully answer the question.


 I'm not either, however I have paid attention to what my attorney has said when I asked him about the subject.  As I said, I do web design for a living, so I have to be familiar with what the laws allow.


 Now that we've completed our primer on US and International Copyright law, Teej is looking for help and advice on websites.

 Teej, here is a short list of sites that we've done. If you like, I would be more than happy to call you at your convenience to discuss your needs.

http://hukplanas.com
http://internationalkenpo.com
http://jkkenpo.com
http://horizonma.com
http://wmarnis.com
http://datuhartman.com
http://cebuwest.com
http://www.xtremefreestyle.com/
http://wnymartialarts.com/
 (We also host a great deal more. Partial list is at http://www.silverstarsites.net/clients.html but it needs to be updated.)

 You can also see my personal portfolio at http://rustaz.com/webportfolio.htm

 Another couple of folks here who might be able to help you out are Zoran and KenpoGirl. Anyone else who has had good luck with a designer, please speak up.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 5, 2004)

teej said:
			
		

> I need web site info? I need a web site for my school and I don't know anything about it or what is envolved.


 Learn it yourself, it will pay of in the long run.  Web design is not cheap, and at the same time really not taht hard to learn enough about to put together a good looking page.

 Plus updates and changes become something you can do yourself.

 Personally I still prefer notepad, but software does exist to make things easier on those without much skill...

 Or, ask arounbd at your school, maybe you got someone that knows how to do it training with you.

 Once the free choices have been exhausted start looking for outside help.


----------



## tmonis (Dec 5, 2004)

Teej,

I am not sure what internet service you use, but some, like Road Runner, offer you so many megabytes for free. you can set up a page through them. The key is they host the site and you have to use them as your host in your ip address. You cannot sell anything with them on there but it is something to check into.

Good Luck.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 5, 2004)

Teej,

Bob does good work.  Check his sites.

Oh, and he's correct on copyright law.  Once you put your copyright signature on something, its copyrighted.  

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 5, 2004)

Those are some pretty sweet sites Kaith!!!


----------



## Thunderbolt (Dec 6, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Uh, right. What are you using, compiled HTML?


compiled HTML.?????? LOL. 

Did you have any sucess in doing so.???



> Fine, but don't advocate others steal.


 I only pointed out several ways of having a web site up and running. Of course, when I point out, I want to show people 2 sides: GOOD and BAD. It's up to an individual to choose which one.

I don't ADVOCATE people to steal because they already know how to STEAL. 



> No, the policy is enforced when we find a violation.


i hope I didn't violate the policy, did i????


----------



## Bester (Dec 6, 2004)

You might want to check these, then decide for yourself
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18743&highlight=profanity+filter
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4607&highlight=profanity+filter


----------



## teej (Dec 10, 2004)

Some great info. Thanks to all of you.

Stealing from others sites is a concern of mine. How can I protect my logo to protect against others from using it? Do I need to copy right it? Are there different types of copy rights? If I copy right at my state level, will that protect my logo from being used in other states or countries? Will this give me legal options if I find someone else using it?

Thank you, Teej


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 10, 2004)

In the US, copyright is at the federal level, and is reconized in most, but not all countries.  Your logo by itself falls more into trademark law, which gets rather more complex and expensive.  By default, you can use the (TM) designation, which indicates an unregistered trademark.  (R) is used for a registered trademark, and requires a fee and a search.  Couple thousand bucks for that.

100% protection is imposible.
- You can use code that disables the 'right click', and 'save' options.
--- Easily circumvented by using a browser that ignores that code. (Hey, IE1 is ugly, but great for such things)
--- File is also in your browser cache, a bit of hunting will turn it up.

- You can slice it up into little pieces so they have to reassemble it.
--- Or I can just do a screen capture and crop it down in my art program.

Some suggestions for images:
- Watermark it.
- register the site with a copyright
- consider registering the trademark.
- use a 60DPI version on your site to make it more challenging for folks who steal and resize. (72DPI is normal web, 300DPI print)

Now, if you do discover someone has used it without your permission, send them a politely worded 'cease and decist' notice.  If it works, cool, if not, forward the complaint to their ISP/webhost/etc.  Most hosts will work with you.  Some won't.  There may be the rare time you'll need legal backing.  Also, some countries aren't part of the international agreements and will just ignore you.  Unfortunately, there is little you can do unless you can get to those countries in person.


----------

